# true chews treats



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i got this for my puppy. it is pig ear, and the other stuff was chicken breast. it says 100% natural rawhide. he seems to love it, and already finished the pig ear. is tre chews ok for the diet? tthanks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm not sure exactly what you have, but I do not lock rawhides. They are chemically treated and can get stuck in your dogs digestive system. The pig ears might make your dogs stools soft. It does for my sisters dog. She gives her dog wellness treats. For chews you can use deer antlers and bully sticks as an alternative to rawhide.

Wellbars | PetFoodDirect.com

Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |

Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> i got this for my puppy. it is pig ear, and the other stuff was chicken breast. it says 100% natural rawhide. he seems to love it, and already finished the pig ear. is tre chews ok for the diet? tthanks.


Do you mean True Chews --- True Chews Dog Treats and Chews --- I just bought a 16 ounce bag of the chicken jerkey strips and I love the fact that they are made here in the USA. I don't offer pigs ears and rawhide to my dogs. Instead, they get Nylabones to chew on, and these True Chews for a snack.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> i got this for my puppy. it is pig ear, and the other stuff was chicken breast. it says 100% natural rawhide. he seems to love it, and already finished the pig ear. is tre chews ok for the diet? tthanks.


ive never heard of true chews before i read this post...but ifeel i should correct the op as he is giving true chews a bad name with the post. true chews are 100 percent RAW HIDE FREE.....not 100 percent raw hide.


they look like a pretty good chew to me..i might get some


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyson went with fresh pet. Tyson foods has some problems with the chicken line (human foods) kicking dead chickens around and not completly killing the chickens before processing them. I dont know if I trust their fresh pet line! May be ok but still I have my druthers about the company!

Tyson Foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tyson to make palatants or flavor enhancers for Pet Food Holistic Pet Food Blog – Is YOUR Pet Food Safe?

Tyson Sustainability Report: Rooted in Tradition. Growing Responsibly.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Do you mean True Chews --- True Chews Dog Treats and Chews --- I just bought a 16 ounce bag of the chicken jerkey strips and I love the fact that they are made here in the USA. I don't offer pigs ears and rawhide to my dogs. Instead, they get Nylabones to chew on, and these True Chews for a snack.


yes those are the ones.


----------

